# Dubai police



## Pozii (Jul 10, 2013)

Hy , when the Dubai police annouced ladies vacancies. How do I apply because I live in Pakistan what is the procedure .


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

look at Dubai Police website
Phone Dubai Police and ask?


----------



## Pozii (Jul 10, 2013)

*M from pk*

Actually I am from pak and i cant speak arabic.I jst wana know may b anyone from this forum knw when the vacancies will b open


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Pozii said:


> Actually I am from pak and i cant speak arabic.I jst wana know may b anyone from this forum knw when the vacancies will b open


if you don't speak Arabic, how do you expect to get a job with the police force?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Pozii said:


> Actually I am from pak and i cant speak arabic.I jst wana know may b anyone from this forum knw when the vacancies will b open


Please don't use textspeak in the forum. It goes against the forum rules and it is so annoying to read.

As others have said, you can't join the police force unless you speak Arabic. Any other information you need you should get it directly from them.


----------



## Pozii (Jul 10, 2013)

I am totally agree with both guys i m not fluent in Arabic but I can understand ok I will call dubai police directly


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Excellence (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe you can get to drive one of the Ferrari's or Lamborghini's as I hear they are used by Women officers.


----------

